# Anyone Collect 1/18th Aircraft?



## Charger69 (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey guys I was wondering, does anyone here collect 1/18th Aircraft? For those that dont know 21st Century Toys and Blue Box International (BBI) make these big boys. So far in my collection I have the 21st Century Spitfire, Bunker Hill Corsair, BBI P-51D Mustang (Hurry Home Honey 357th FG) and the BBI Corsair Marines Dream. I love collecting these big guys because the are really nice and they leave enough room for you to super detail them. As far as which company is more accurate? BBI hands down. Their Corsair Marines Draem is awsome as well as their Mustangs. So does anyone else here have a collection of these? Or is it just me?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, I don't have enough room to actually collect themn. but I got a 1/18 P-47D with the intention of painting it in my Dad's markings. And I got a 1/18 F-16C to display at work (I work for a military aviuonics maker). If they ever make me take the F-16 home, I have no place to put it! :lol:


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

Dang....who makes 1/18 scale aircraft? The largest I've found is 1/24. got a link?

Tia


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I have a whole assortment of 1/18th scale planes and cars. The planes are mostly WWII-era (P-38's, P-51, P-47, F-40, etc.) with some jets (F-104's, F-16 and F-18's) and the cars are mostly from "my" era (Mustangs, Cougars and GTO's, etc.).

Between the local outlet stores and Burbank House of Hobbies, I'm pretty well covered for sources.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Old_McDonald said:


> Dang....who makes 1/18 scale aircraft? The largest I've found is 1/24. got a link?
> 
> Tia


 They're not models, mind you, they're biiiig toys:
http://www.badcataviation.com/1scai.html
http://www.badcataviation.com/21cetoai.html


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Yes I have some. I have 4 hanging from the ceiling in my hobby room. My goal was to have these on the ceiling the way I had my models when I was a kid. I am bigger and so are the planes. I have on display. 21st Century P-40B, 190-D9, Spitfire, and BBI P-51D. I have in storage awaiting display. 21st Century P-47D both razorback and Bubbletop, Stuka, 109E, and BBI Corsair. I thought about superdetailing these but I think I will just leave them be ceiling hangers.

Cheers,
Max Bryant


----------

